# Writing > Personal Poetry >  Opinions

## Jerrybaldy

So thats it then 
All of that for this. 
Just overweight people who cant stop eating 
Saying what we should do 
When they cant resist a really good pie. 
People saying they are really really upset 
About tomorrows fish and chips wrapper. 
Let the globe warm 
And the cuddly animals die 
There isnt a genuine 
Human bone 
Buried in the stone. 
God put us here to make 
The dinosaurs
Question their existence. 
Dress me in robes 
Give me a quarter pounder 
Crucify me in 4G
Completely unlike me
Youre all a bunch of c unts 
As far as I can see.

----------


## Danik 2016

I agree, Jerry.

----------


## Jerrybaldy

Thanks Danik.

----------

